# Experiences with Incra LS Super Sytem?



## LoneStarGuitar (Feb 15, 2009)

*Experiences with Incra LS Super Sytem? (and matching table)*

I did use the search before I posted this, and would like just a bit more feedback than what other threads had given

I do not own a RT yet, and it is next up on my list of items to purchase for my shop. I have watched the demos and played with it at Rockler a bit and have to say, it is doggone smooth. 

Do any of you guys/gals own one of these devices, and if so, what are your overall experiences with it? 
I do realize that with any system there is a learning curve, but from all the reviews and demos, it really does appear to be quite intuitive. 

If I purchase this guy, I will buy the matching table and stand with it.. i have the floorspace in my shop to get away with not mounting it on a TS. 

I have checked out some of the Jesem, pinnacle, and kreg tables and for just a few more bucks, it sure seems like a guy would get so much mor eout of the Incra. At least in my eyes. 

thanks!
Jason


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Hey Jason,
Here is one more for you to check out. It is very similar to the Incra LS and is made in Texas also (Houston). I have one of these and would recommend it to anyone.

http://jointech.com/complete_router_workstations.htm


----------



## LoneStarGuitar (Feb 15, 2009)

curiousgeorge said:


> Hey Jason,
> Here is one more for you to check out. It is very similar to the Incra LS and is made in Texas also (Houston). I have one of these and would recommend it to anyone.


George, thanks for the link. I am checking it out as I type this. (Insomnia + night shift work = too much late night internet on my days off)

Digitally controlled router lift? oh yeah. that is a nice touch!
I recieved your email, drop a line when you meet up with the Fort Worth guys. I would enjoy a chance to meet new people and learn better WW technique.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

The Jointech is nice and so is the Incra LS. I had both for a long time, but finally sold the Jointech. I just preferred the Incra LS. Either will serve you well.

The Jointech is more robust, but the Incra more refined(IMHO). The metal used on the jointech saw train is heavy duty and on the Incra version a lot lighter. The jointech tables are phenolic, but are notorious for cupping badly so watch out for that. The Woodpecker double MDF laminated tables have stayed stick straight and flat for me for over 5 years.

Jointech always seems to be on the verge of going out of business, it seems many companaies have joined woth Incra to make the company even stronger.

The digital lift by Jointech modified(cutting your own hole in a woodpecker table)to work with the Incra *LS* stuff is the way to go in my opinion, if you want to go that route in the first place.

If you do not get the Incra LS than I would go with any of the Jointech stuff over the other Incra offerings.


----------



## Timonjkl (Jan 9, 2009)

The smartlift digital is great (http://jointech.com/smartliftdigital.htm) I have been uising one for about a year now and repeat setup is so easy once you do it once and record the settings


----------



## dgbenton (Feb 26, 2009)

I am a novice, but started with the INCRA system after seeing it at a wood show. It is not that hard to learn and produces precise dovetails as advertised. I have had it for one year and it has held up very well. I had to build an extension to a Rockler router table to make room for my 24 inch model, and that seems to have worked out well also. The only issue is having to find INCRA compatible bits, but there are several sources of Whiteside bits and I have found them to be excellent. Good luck.


----------



## mdorsam (Apr 14, 2009)

*Incra Super System*

I own the Incra System, and have used it for about 2 years now.

The Jointech and Incra Systems are virtually identical in function and approach. The Incra System is very high quality, and machined to exacting tolerances (I can't speak to the Jointech, as I've seen the system at woodworking shows, only). The systems use identical right-angle push blocks, and seem to have identical table mounting systems.

The Incra has a lot of moving parts to it (mine is on my Unisaw table saw wing); as such, it utilizes the beefy siderails and lock-down that are part of the Table Saw Fence package from Incra: the standalone router system does not appear to have the side (parallel) rails.

I like the Incra system, though, it can get out of alignment, and the various adjustment points on the router fence, while providing amazing flexibility and functionality, can also take longer to lock everything down and potentially go out of alignment. 

I'm currently looking at a standalone routing system; and seriously interested in the Kreg systems (the Sommerfeld system looks good, as well; but the Fence on the Kreg appears more functional).


----------



## Trimax (Apr 9, 2009)

i just bough the ls system with wonder fence a month ago
i love it I try to find reasons to use it


----------



## Mike Gager (Jan 14, 2009)

anyone know what are the differences between the incra LS and the lncra ultra series? the LS is almost twice the price


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Well the ultra uses a sawtooth movement, the LS used a superior Lead Screw movement set up hence the LS designation.

Infinite micro adjust(better than the ultra's) with detents and the single-paddle locking mechanism are just two benefits of the LS. The micro adjust is closer to the fence on the LS and the LS is all metal and unbreakable, the sawtooth design on the ultra can break.

The Ultra is great, the LS is fantastic, either are nice, but I like the LS much better.


----------



## Trimax (Apr 9, 2009)

ultra is the older version of the ls and the ultra uses a plastic rack where the ls uses a stainless steel rack plus . since the ls is the newer version they revamped the vision glass made it wider so it hold 6 templates and the the ultra lite has no mirco adjustment
thats just some of the diffrences i know of. But that micro adjuster makes it nice!!


----------



## dgbenton (Feb 26, 2009)

I have the Ultra on my router table and the LS on my table saw. I agree with the above comments, except that my Ultra and the LS were the same price, around $400 direct from INCRA. The key to both is very careful and check again setup (and testing for bit height on the router per the manual). Both have been great, the LS made my table saw a new machine. Practice, practice, practice before making cuts on expensive wood. The next best investment has been a digital micrometer ($12 from Harbor Freight).


----------

